# Imac Won't start 3 beeps



## macmacmac123 (Dec 19, 2009)

I Hear 3 beeping sounds when i start my mac OS X. It just shows a blank light blue screen. 

I have not updated it in a long time. 

What could the problem be? 


I have a Imac "20" inch


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 19, 2009)

Please don't create duplicate posts for the same problem.  It does not help to resolve the problem any quicker.  Stick to one thread and be patient and you'll get more results.

http://macosx.com/forums/hardware-peripherals/312445-3-beeping-sounds-mac-osx-boot-up.html


----------

